
Professional developers get assurances. Open source maintainers get paid - szu
http://blog.tidelift.com/announcing-the-tidelift-subscription
======
hp
Hi from Tidelift - thought I'd share a quick tour of what we have to check out
today.

We think we can get to a more sustainable model for open source software, by
adapting the traditional commercial subscription model to include upstream
projects.

The original link above is a discussion of the subscription itself:
[https://blog.tidelift.com/announcing-the-tidelift-
subscripti...](https://blog.tidelift.com/announcing-the-tidelift-subscription)

Here's a tour of our free dependency analysis service:
[https://blog.tidelift.com/want-to-better-understand-your-
cur...](https://blog.tidelift.com/want-to-better-understand-your-current-
dependencies-heres-how)

And for open source maintainers, maybe most important is the page about how to
get involved, see
[https://tidelift.com/about/lifter](https://tidelift.com/about/lifter) and in
particular click through to "Download the lifter guide" at the bottom, that's
the long version of the details.

Would love to hear your ideas and feedback. Thanks!

